# Everything Taste Better Wrapped in Bacon!



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 6, 2017)

I can eat a plate full of Bacon Wrapped Asparagus and Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Shrimp......doesn't get better than this.













IMG_1951.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2017)

You are soooo right !!!   I love your new grilling station....   Did you have that custom made ??  Does the steel keep food warm ??  Looks like it does...


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> You are soooo right !!!   I love your new grilling station....   Did you have that custom made ??  Does the steel keep food warm ??  Looks like it does...


No I didn't have it custom made I purchased it from a manufacturer from Ohio.  The whole top is a grill made of Corten steel so it will gets super HOT and retain heat just like a cast iron pan.  I use charcoal to start the wood on fire, then build a great big wood pile in the center.  It gets hot from the center out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2017)

I love asparagus & yours looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I love asparagus & yours looks fantastic!
> 
> Al


oh yeah Al, I love asparagus too.  I can eat a platter full of bacon wrapped asparagus with no problem lol...


----------

